# Why Do I Feel Tired and Bloated After Eating Pasta?



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Today, I had penne pasta at lunch.No porblem.At dinner tonight, I had a big serving of Rice noodles.I felt bloated, and incapicated, very tired.I have been tested for a Wheat allergy, it was a false positive.I notice when I eat a large amount of pasta I get this way.My questions are, is this normal for anybody let alone a person with IBS, and what does this indicate?I tested negative for celiac, how come large amounts of pasta cause me to feel this way, what does this mean about me and what should I do?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

All carbohydrates will cause gas and bloating. It is just the way they are digested. Eating white carbs is worse than wholegrains. The more white pasta and bread you eat the more gas and bloating you will have.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

But why do I sometimes feel tired and ko'd from it?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

It could be possible you are hypoglycemic (sp?). I am and I find that when I eat white carbs I have energy for a while but once that energy wears off you get a dip in your blood sugars and you get really worn out (am suffering from it right now). That's where complex carbs come in. Things with a low GI are important to help stop that dipping and rising level of energy. Umm also you could try a chromium supplement once a day. It helps with regulating the blood sugar levels and also helps stop that dip and that craving for sugar or more carbs.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

See the problem is I notice this only sometimes, and this is mostly when I have semolina food or a big amount of pasta, does this still lead you to think I should do chromium? Thanks.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Umm not sure. I'm not a doctor but maybe you could discuss this possiblity with yours. Here is some info on hypoglycemia for you so you can have a look: http://www.hypoglycemia.org/hypo.asp Tell me what you think


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

well i normally find that i am tired and bloatin from eating ANY large amount of food, and something like a carbohydrate is very filling anyway so its probably that.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i really like pasta, but like screamer i get bloated afterwards.My sister is a veggie and her diets has lots of pasta in it, she advised me to eat brown pasta to see if theres any difference.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

As a matter of fact, this whole week I have felt uncomfortabley bloated, at times incapicitated, lethargic particulalry when eating Rice noodles or noodles. I do not understand if this a wheat intolerance, because while I tested positive for a wheat allergy, for bloating, the bloating continued while I was off wheat, therefore making this a false positive. Also, when I have bread or other bread products, I get no reaction. It appears only semolina, sometimes less than a big amount, and beer, sometimes, cause heavy bloating and an incapitated feeling. What gives, what is going on, what do I need in terms of tests and treatment?


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

I would try the wholegrain pasta that recently hit the market and see if it makes a difference.


----------

